# bjj schools in Los Angeles?



## wincen (Oct 31, 2003)

I was wondering if people out there had and suggestions and comments on good bjj schools in the Los Angeles Area.  I know Rickson's Gracie's school is in West LA, the Gracie Academy is in Torrence, and the Beverly Hills Jiu Jitsu Club is in (duh) Beverly Hills.  Are they good schools?  How do people feel about them?  Are there other schools people can recommend?


----------



## MJS (Nov 1, 2003)

Check the web.  That is usually a pretty good start.  I think Marco Ruas is out of the Bev. Hills club.  If so, he's an awesome fighter.  Rickson is awesome!  You might also think about Roy Harris.  I believe that he's in San Diago.  My BJJ Inst. is an apprentice Inst. under him, and Roys stuff definately rocks!

Good luck in the search and let us know what you find!

Mike


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Nov 1, 2003)

You might also check out the Machados who have a number of schools throughout california.  The Machados are cousins to the Gracies and are quite amazing at BJJ.  Just another option to consider.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Nov 3, 2003)

Go to www.bjj.org for a good list of schools.  

The schools that you mention all have very good reputations.  I've heard people recommend Rickson's above others.


----------



## feintem (Dec 11, 2003)

L.A. is a big area what part?





Michael


----------

